# thinking about moving to cyprus. help me get started



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello
This is my first post on the forum. My partner and I are in our mid forties and will be made redundant by March 2012. We are researching the potential to move out to Cyprus for one year. We will not be looking for employment as we have an income from our capital of £3000 / month. After reading through the forum I believe we will be better to rent proprty and we will be looking in the Paphos municipality. 

Will £3000 per month allow us to live comfortably if we want to: 
1. Rent a 2 bedroom apartment / house 
2. join a golf club and play regular golf
3. run a car 

What are the other things we will need to make provision for? If we spend approximately £400 / month in UK on food will that be adequate in Cyprus? What local taxes will we have to pay? What are the approximate utility bills on a two bedroom house? Is there anything else I need to budget for on a routine monthly basis? 

thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Why Cyprus? (North or South)


----------



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi waterdog, thanks for replying. 

We would be looking at the South of Cyprus around the Paphos area. We have been four times on holiday staying around Polis and Coral Bay. The appeal of cyprus to us is the warmer winter weather and the frequent flights to the uk in summer or winter should we need to return to see elderly relatives. 

I have been looking at a couple of othet options i.e. Crete and Costa deLa Luz in Spain but think it might be easier to settle in Cyprus and it might be a better out of season option

ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ian,

Welcome to the forum.

That budget will certainly give you a good standard of living, although golf is not cheap here. Food is a little bit more expensive than the UK but it is more than compensated for by other things which are cheaper. On the whole when you compare the cost of living if you can live on your budget in the Uk you can live better in Cyprus.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

hebburnmag said:


> Hello
> This is my first post on the forum. My partner and I are in our mid forties and will be made redundant by March 2012. We are researching the potential to move out to Cyprus for one year. We will not be looking for employment as we have an income from our capital of £3000 / month. After reading through the forum I believe we will be better to rent proprty and we will be looking in the Paphos municipality.
> 
> Will £3000 per month allow us to live comfortably if we want to:
> ...


Just a quick reply

I would guess your food bill would be a little more as food seems to have gone up quite a lot over the last couple of years

Re golf theres only 2 good courses and expect to pay around 100 euros a round for a game - you can become members of course and that will make it cheaper but be very careful which course you join ........

Make sure you bring everything you need with you like electrical goods furniture etc and clothes as all are very expensive here

HTH


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are 4 golf courses in the Paphos area. Aphrodite hills, Secret valley, Minthis hills at Tsada and the new Elias estate one near Kouklia.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There are 4 golf courses in the Paphos area. Aphrodite hills, Secret valley, Minthis hills at Tsada and the new Elias estate one near Kouklia.


Tsada is rubbish, Minthis Hills is new and is not yet matured

Aphrodites is 85 euros plus buggy and you must have buggy

Secret Valley 45 euros plus buggy

Secret Valley is building a new course next year and is closing half the course so members will only have 9 holes to play

Just for info


----------



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

philly said:


> Tsada is rubbish, Minthis Hills is new and is not yet matured
> 
> Aphrodites is 85 euros plus buggy and you must have buggy
> 
> ...


thanks for all your help. I have been making enquiries about golf membership and got quoted 1800 euro's per annum at tsada / secret valley. I thought Minthis Hills was Tsada golf or am I mistaken. If its different maybe I'll check that out too.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hebburnmag said:


> thanks for all your help. I have been making enquiries about golf membership and got quoted 1800 euro's per annum at tsada / secret valley. I thought Minthis Hills was Tsada golf or am I mistaken. If its different maybe I'll check that out too.


Yes Minthis hills is the new name for the Tsada glof course since it was taken over by Pafilia.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

hebburnmag said:


> Hi waterdog, thanks for replying.
> 
> We would be looking at the South of Cyprus around the Paphos area. We have been four times on holiday staying around Polis and Coral Bay. The appeal of cyprus to us is the warmer winter weather and the frequent flights to the uk in summer or winter should we need to return to see elderly relatives.
> 
> ...


Hi

Another option for golf in Cyprus would be to join one of the military clubs as an expat member. Akrotiri and Episkopi are the nearest to Paphos. The military club courses are not as good as the commercial clubs. However, their membership fees are significantly lower and their social life is generally better. I speak as an expat member of Ay Nik. Its different, but fun!! 

You may not like the type of course (bare fairways with not much grass - preferred lies on your own personal astroturf - plus browns at Akrotiri or astroturf greens at Episkopi) and go back to the more expensive type but it is worth considering before you commit yourself.


----------



## paulasmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there,
The new Ellia course is excellent but expensive, that's if they have any memberships left. Minthis Hills is a very nice course now that it has been re-laid. The new Club House should be open very soon if it isn't already. Minthis Hills is the highest course and in the winter can be a little colder, however, in the Summer it is a welcome change to the heat of Paphos.


----------

